
Twitter warns that advertiser demand is falling and the stock is crashing - jerryhuang100
http://www.businessinsider.com/twitter-q2-2016-earnings-2016-7
======
fataliss
This isn't really surprising, they haven't really done anything yet to make
themselves more attractive. One can hope that they have something in the pipe.
Though, even if their revenue growth is slowing, they can pull profit out.
That could allow them to take their time to pull themselves back together.

------
SkarredGhost
We all know about these problems of twitter. I think that since they have a
huge user base, they're not going to fail. They've just to find a new way,
some way to renew the product and that's it

